# Lots of advice needed!



## 126577

Hi,
We're hoping to buy a MH within the next few months, but are absolute beginners and need lots of advice!
There are two of us (not small people, either of us) and so far we're very impressed with the Chausson Allegro 97, but really have no idea at all of what motorhoming involves!
Such things as, do most sites allow MH's as opposed to towing 'vans, roughly how long does a bottle of gas last, right down to the nitty gritty of how exactly does one empty a cassette toilet???!!! 
My parents had towing vans for years, (many moons ago) so I have a vague knowledge, but my husband is an absolute novice, so any help given would be greatly appreciated. We don't want to spend out and then find that the lifestyle is totally unsuited to us. We like peace and quiet, doing our own thing, but as far as 'roughing it' goes, well, we just don't!!!
Anyway, any general advice would, as I say, be gratefully received!
Thanks!
Col X


----------



## gromett

Hi there and welcome, I would suggest renting a van for a week to see if you get on with it before splashing out on buying one?

Karl


----------



## sallytrafic

come to a meet or rally as a day visitor and someone will be only too pleased to show you the ropes


----------



## Spacerunner

Bigbirdcol said:


> We don't want to spend out and then find that the lifestyle is totally unsuited to us. We like peace and quiet, doing our own thing, but as far as 'roughing it' goes, well, we just don't!!!
> Anyway, any general advice would, as I say, be gratefully received!
> Thanks!
> Col X


Alot in motorhoming is akin to the proverbial swan. All serenity and posing on top but paddling like the clappers underneath!

Maybe you should be doing major research before committing a very large amount of money.

As to myself, I was a caravanner for 30 years. In that time I learnt a lot about a very similar lifestyle which has stood me in good stead.

However. a motorhome *is* a different beast and all the pro's and con's need to be looked at closely.


----------



## trevorf

Can't add anything to the excellent advice already given. 

1. Come to a rally for the day and just ask.

2. Hire one for a week.


Trevor


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Col

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

As you can see from the little panel on the left, we're Chausson owners. Like you, we're comfort campers, and although we have wildcamped a couple of times, we prefer to stay on sites.

We've found the Chausson to be a great compromise between luxury, price and convenience. The secret to emptying the toilet is not to let it get too full  Actual mechanics of getting what's inside, out and down the disposal point is dependent on the type of toilet and cassette you have. A bottle of gas will last a period of time dependent on what you're doing with it. If you're using electric hookup for hot water and boiling a kettle in the summer, it'll last ages. If you're off hookup, in the winter and using gas for heating and cooking 4 course dinners, it'll last a week at most, more likely a few days.

Any more specific questions, just ask. Although a devoted Chausson-o-phile, what made you choose the Chausson Allegro? Have you looked at many other vans?

Gerald


----------



## Kees

Hi Col

There are a couple of books that might be helpful to you.

Go to Amazon and search for "Motor Caravan Manual". The one I have is by Porter Publishing and even shows how to empty the toilet cassette! There is a lot of info on choosing and driving a motorhome etc.

I believe the other manual by John Wickersham is more technical.

They are both a bit long-in-the-tooth now, but much of the information is still valid.

All the best

Kees


----------



## geraldandannie

Also have a shufty at the beginner's guides wot we wrote:

>> click <<

I don't think there's anything specifically on toilet emptying, but there's a heap of information there 

Gerald


----------



## LeoK

geraldandannie said:


> I don't think there's anything specifically on toilet emptying, but there's a heap of information there


Be careful when you empty the toilet, no heaps required here !

But seriously, the toilet bit is very easy - after someone has shown you.

Welcome to MotorHome Facts.

If possible, drop into a show/rally or meet. As already said, there are many who will be delighted to show your their 'homes and to explain lots of the tricks.

Hope to see you soom.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## oddball135

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Col
> 
> Welcome to MotorhomeFacts
> 
> As you can see from the little panel on the left, we're Chausson owners. Like you, we're comfort campers, and although we have wildcamped a couple of times, we prefer to stay on sites.
> 
> We've found the Chausson to be a great compromise between luxury, price and convenience. The secret to emptying the toilet is not to let it get too full  Actual mechanics of getting what's inside, out and down the disposal point is dependent on the type of toilet and cassette you have. A bottle of gas will last a period of time dependent on what you're doing with it. If you're using electric hookup for hot water and boiling a kettle in the summer, it'll last ages. If you're off hookup, in the winter and using gas for heating and cooking 4 course dinners, it'll last a week at most, more likely a few days.
> 
> Any more specific questions, just ask. Although a devoted Chausson-o-phile, what made you choose the Chausson Allegro? Have you looked at many other vans?
> 
> Gerald


All the posts have good advice about motorhomes, and most of it you will pick up fast, and what you dont know, there are always lot of new friends that will help you.
BUT, no one has told you the main reson for motorhomeing, is that you will have lots of fun, where not a bad lot.
My main tip is, have good beer, good wine, and by the way I do like a good malt.
Having fun is what it is all about.


----------



## Bagshanty

Just DO it! 

The only way to find out is experience. Only then will you know the questions to ask.


----------



## erneboy

Make sure it will suit, probably by hiring first. If it does Bagshanty is right, go for it.

Questions like gas usage will depend on the quantity you carry, what it is used for etc, some vans have diesel heating and water heating so a big cylinder might last a week or a month, Alan.


Edit: Is it just me. very mite I post I later find that I have to edit to correct errors, the wrong words, dies for does, words left out etc.


----------



## 126577

Many thanks to you all for the help and advice.
We're probably going to have to put our plans on hold for a while until we're a little more confident about my husband's job (the security of it) but as soon as we feel the time is right, we'll see about hiring a MH for a week to see how it sits with us.
In the meantime, I'll be lurking here anyway!
Col


----------

